# Is is true some bucks throw just buck kids?



## tedvicknair (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a new small herd (under 1 yr. old) of Alpines. My buck threw three (3) bucks. No other kids. Two from one dam, and one from another. The third dam did not kid, apparently miscarrying.

Anyway, my question is can it be true that a buck generally throws just other bucks. Statistically, the chances of getting three bucks out of three is 12.5% (50% X 50% X 50%). I thought I would get at least one doe, and I want to grow my herd.

Should I think about ditching my buck?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There was another thread on this earlier today: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/buck-throwing-lots-buck-kids-164569/

I think over several years a buck generally evens out to about 50/50 offspring and that other environmental factors typically play more of a role in the year to year tallies.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some bucks just throw bucks, some throw does, and some throw a good mix. With only 2 kidding, you can't really evaluate him.
Now if you had 10 kidding, and they were all bucks, then by all means get a new buck.
Could just be a buck year for you though.
Last year I had one doe, all the rest were bucks, so far this year, I had one doe and two bucks from him in the same kidding.


----------



## tedvicknair (Mar 28, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> There was another thread on this earlier today: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/buck-throwing-lots-buck-kids-164569/
> 
> I think over several years a buck generally evens out to about 50/50 offspring and that other environmental factors typically play more of a role in the year to year tallies.


Thanks Saltey, I just picked up on that. A lot of good responses in that thread. Iodine, kelp, etc. I will google some of those terms for a start and if I find anything interesting I will post it.


----------



## tedvicknair (Mar 28, 2014)

Found this thread with some more information:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/122964-too-many-buck.html

Another on predominantly does:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/164220-all-does-unbelievable.html

Seems that iodine deficiency (or availability) is a recurrent theme.


----------



## tedvicknair (Mar 28, 2014)

A little more information at the bottom of this thread http://www.lifestyleblock.co.nz/vforum/archive/index.php/t-5628.html

saying:

Hi Andrea,
Because females need so much more iodine than males, if a dam is low on iodine she may resorb the female foetuses because she needs their iodine. Single male births become the norm in such situations. CL Faudell of Narkoori wrote two articles about Bennett's Clover Disease, the second of which links in iodine deficiency with the breeding problems involved. The iodine deficiency wasn't severe enough to cause deaths, just predominantly single male births. The calcium levels of the clover (or lucerne) suppress the uptake of iodine, and the oestrogen levels in the legumes also contribute to resorption of female foetuses. The legumes need to have grown under stress (drought) - the Waikato
legumes are low in oestrogens because they get rained on. There's also
a suspicion that a male on oestrogen rich food has more and stronger male sperm than female.
- Irene.


----------



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

I had two young bucks running with my three does last year. All three does had bucklings...7 in all. I do not know which one got them (one was several months older than the other) I got rid of one, so we shall see what the one I have does. If all he throws is bucks he will go in the freezer!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess selenium plays a part in what the male throws as well. Goathiker pointed that out to me and well I always trust what she says but I have total proof of it lol. I gave Bose for the first time this year and I don't want to count up the #s right now but I know I have 91 kids and maybe 20 of them are females. Was talking to a friendabout this she gives bBose before breeding and puts loose selenium salt out and she had I think she said 26 kids and 4 were female and this is out of 3 bucks......3 bucks for me as well. So I'm gonna play this year and all my commercial does will go with one buck and I'll give him Bose and my other does will go with my dapple buck and no Bose.


----------



## giddysmom (Mar 12, 2014)

Just luck of draw in a small herd sometimes. Previous 2 years had 2 bucks born to 1 doe at a time. Different does each year same buck. This year all 3 does kidded and we had 7 kids only 2 bucklings. Same sire all 3 years. Finally get to keep a kid! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

One year, I had 17 kids born, 14 were buck kids. I had 3 different bucks. Unrelated does, some were purchased preg. 
It is a big coin toss, sometimes! If you want buck kids, you can pretty much be guaranteed that all the does will have 
little girls! and vice-versa! (Well, it seems like that, anyway!).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol your right!!! I notice how there is never any threads of dang I'm so unhappy I got so many girls lol. For me I love having mostly boys for the butcher kids....they come out boys and you know not to get attached.


----------



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

That's interesting about the selenium. This year a couple of months before my three does kidded, I did not have my selenium block. I had all bucks. every other year the block was always available. During those years here is what I got
Doe#1: 1st year twin does, 2nd year one doe one buck, this year twin bucks
Doe#2: 1st year one doe, one buck: this year triplet bucks
Doe#3: FF had twin bucks

I hadn't thought that having bucks would be better for me. I will butcher bucks so more meat! I hope to get an unrelated doe this year or next so we will see what my guy will throw from here on out.


----------

